
Ask HN: The best shelving unit for a PC - beamatronic
Some time back here on HN, there was a discussion about a square-ish, vertical, rugged sort of shelving unit for printers and or PC&#x27;s, which was suitable for a home office.  I wasn&#x27;t able to locate the discussion and would appreciate any suggestions!
======
beamatronic
Found it!

Salamander Designs:
[http://www.salamanderdesigns.com/](http://www.salamanderdesigns.com/)

Hope this helps some one, some day.

